# Tynemouth outdoor pool



## BarneySchwarzenegger (Apr 18, 2008)

Tynemouth outdoor pool was opened on 30th May 1925.
It was filled by the tide. It was a popular hang out, the familys had there picnics on the beach, the cool kids made for the pool. I think it was last used for canoe lessons in the early 90's. It was filled with rocks in 1996 and here it is today. 
Firstly taken from a postcard. This is rare picture from 1917 looks odd without the pool.





these two are from1929.










From a cold wet windy day in april 08. 















rusty railing




sea in




sea in from outside pool









St Geoges church in distance




the watchtower center pic from farside of pool




This stops pool from Filling.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 18, 2008)

Excellent pics BS, and love seeing the pics from before it was built, and the two when it was in operation. 

Such a shame its been closed, and left like this to deteriorate even more. Too many lidos etc have been lost in the past few years alone, and people are wanting them to open again now.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## L3AN (Apr 18, 2008)

brrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Neosea (Apr 18, 2008)

That's an interesting place, I think this site is up for redevelopment which is a shame. It should be listed and protected but some of the locals think its an eyesore. It was turned into a "rock pool" in 1996 and built in 1909, so your postcard is using 10 year old photos.


----------



## BarneySchwarzenegger (Apr 18, 2008)

Neosea said:


> That's an interesting place, I think this site is up for redevelopment which is a shame. It should be listed and protected but some of the locals think its an eyesore. It was turned into a "rock pool" in 1996 and built in 1909, so your postcard is using 10 year old photos.


Yeah i think there is talk of it being turned into a surf thing as the area attracts lots of surfers. When i researched the opening of the pool the only site which said the pool was opened in 1909 was a tidal saltwater pool website by Oliver Merrington. Everywhere else says 30th may 1925 so i went with that, but not saying i am right either as i got info off net.


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice pics.  I used to go there as a kid. I could never work out why we paid money to get in when all you needed to do was go in the sea next to it. 
It's a real shame things like this are left to rot.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, I didn't know that was in Tynemouth! Well done for that...really enjoyed seeing your pics.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 18, 2008)

When you told me about this I had no idea the main structure was still extant!
That is ace and just down the road from my work. Cool pictures you got there Barney


----------



## Elvis killer (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice one dude, when I was young and foolish there was a man with one arm who used to swim in there, twas about 16 years ago i think, anyway to cut a long story short we nicked his arm when he took it off to go in the pool I think he got it back, we just dumped it on the promenade.
That watch tower was the range finder for Roberts and Kitchener batterys. Residental home now though.


----------



## **Mudlark** (Apr 18, 2008)

nice, i remember swimming here when i was younger!!
stupid that they turned it into a 'rock pool' 
in other words, dont know what to do with it so lets fill it with rocks.....

hope it does get re developed soon, it seems a shame to let something that was once so grand just decay away!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 18, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Wow, I didn't know that was in Tynemouth! Well done for that...really enjoyed seeing your pics.



Ah, I got all excited for the wrong reasons just then! I was thinking of Teignmoth in Devon. Yours is in Tyne & Wear, and spelt differently! Doh! Back of the class, Miss Fox! 

Still a very nice explore though!


----------



## BarneySchwarzenegger (Apr 18, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> I was thinking of Teignmoth in Devon.


LOL i would like to think there is a nice pool in Teignoth, and i bet it would be warmer than Tynemouth.


----------



## fire*fly (Apr 18, 2008)

love those before & after pictures, its so sad these fun places are let to rot....bring back the lidos, thats what I say


----------



## sg1psychopath (Apr 18, 2008)

This looks very similar to a pool in Devon, that is still running. They have to repaint and redo the railings every year because of the storms in the winter, but it still opens again in the summer and seems very popular. It's also free entry which probably helps. I imagine the Tynemouth one would have looked very similar when in use.


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice pics, reminds me of the boating late on the very north prom at Blackpool


----------



## Wile-E (Apr 22, 2008)

Had heard a rumour about it possibly getting renovated, think it's more likely the person mis-understood someone telling them the site would be re-developed, be a shame if it does go.


----------



## Casper (Dec 14, 2008)

I went there as a kid as well. I can remember it was freezing in there. I kept getting mouthfuls of salt water. Urrrgghhhh. I also seem to remember that there was a changing room block at the foot of the grass embankment, at the poolside.


----------



## dave (Dec 16, 2008)

Interesting thread it certainly brought back memories for me as a kid swimming in Scarborough's open air pool way back in the 60s salt water and bloody cold to boot.


----------



## pootles (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures and information-we were there in April and it looked very sad and abandoned-no signs then of redevelopment or renovation.


----------



## TK421 (Jun 13, 2009)

Nice one, I too used to go here as a kid. Did you know it features in this rather splendid railway poster, which I happen to have on my downstairs bog wall


----------



## Vintage (Jun 13, 2009)

TK421 said:


> Nice one, I too used to go here as a kid. Did you know it features in this rather splendid railway poster, which I happen to have on my downstairs bog wall



that big buildings gone now too. Was burnt down in the 90's i think.


----------

